# stink gone but LG still there



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I no longer smell like poo but my LG still happens occasionally...some times when I'm nervous some gas will leak out(sometimes it smells,sometimes not)always embarrassing.
Sometimes I feel it and other times not.Today I had gas and when I went to the bathroom couldn't pass it..I assumed it came out without my knowledge before I go to the toilet.


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

What have you done to get the general stink gone?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I ttok florastar to get rid of the stink..it took about two days.
The smell wasn't consistent,it would make its presents known when I was nervous or stressed.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

pengu said:


> i will try this. I think anti anxiety would help finish off the lg


Did you get a prescription for,anti anxiety. If so what pills? Are there any anti anxiety pills with less side effects?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I do take Xanax..when im REALLY nervous it doesn't stop the LG but it cuts down on it considerably


----------

